# DIY Switch Panel Wiring



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been researching how to do a full rewire of my boat, but I'm having a hard time finding enough info on wiring a switch panel. I'm inexperienced when it comes to electrical work. The current wiring is a disaster (02 HPX-T) and I want to plan it from scratch. I'll be using 6-terminal, 3-way DPDT toggle switches from New Marine Wire. I've attached the schematic I created. Please give me feedback!

I have a few questions:

1) Any good recommendations on resources? I feel like all of the videos I watch oversimplify the wiring, but I could be wrong.
2) Do all of the wires on a single switch have to be the same gauge, or can the sides of the switch (A & B in my diagram) have different gauge wire? Do the 2 components wired to the switch need to have the same amp draw?
3) For trim tabs: I copied this off of the lenco manual. I have no idea if it's right. Is it ok if I use all red wires, or should I match the colors from the manual?


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

Here's my wiring diagram for reference. Big thanks to @not2shabby for sharing his wiring diagrams with me. They helped me a lot.


----------



## Puldo Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

Ttt


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

New Wire Marine has some pretty good resources on their site. I haven't looked through their basic wiring stuff, but I used their diagrams to wire toggles for my trim tabs and it was very clear and easy to understand. Might be worth spending some time browsing around their website.


----------

